# Rain Glorious Rain



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

wow this is great.
Our swimming pool has been close to overflowing several times. Hubby has to keep going out and dumping water. This water goes into drains which soak away into the underground water table
At this rate my pool alone could save us all from dying of thirst next year


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

God its been non stop so heavy ,But think it would have to rain for a few weeks before we would be ok for summer.Stayed in all day under a blanket watching dvd.off out to a party think i will go for the wet look lol, Bet sun is back out in a few days winter over i hope .
Have a good weekend all.


----------



## LINDYLOO52 (Aug 22, 2008)

can anyone tell me if it is normal for all water to go off at this time of year we have no water in the apartment at all 

thanks

Linda


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

LINDYLOO52 said:


> can anyone tell me if it is normal for all water to go off at this time of year we have no water in the apartment at all
> 
> thanks
> 
> Linda


Linda have you checked with your neighbours if they have water?
If they dont then it is possible that your water has bee turned off for a few hours because despite the recent rain we are still desperate and the authorities in many areas are still maintaining water cuts.


----------



## LINDYLOO52 (Aug 22, 2008)

Veronica said:


> Linda have you checked with your neighbours if they have water?
> If they dont then it is possible that your water has bee turned off for a few hours because despite the recent rain we are still desperate and the authorities in many areas are still maintaining water cuts.


thanks veronica

yes did that they have water but now the water is comming through the bedroom ceilings flats upstairs are vacant so trying to get hold of a agent!!!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

LINDYLOO52 said:


> thanks veronica
> 
> yes did that they have water but now the water is comming through the bedroom ceilings flats upstairs are vacant so trying to get hold of a agent!!!



OMG I guess the rain isnt so glorious for you then


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

hope you got the leak sorted you will be sleeping with water wings it has been so bad.


----------



## LINDYLOO52 (Aug 22, 2008)

thanks everyone

someone has just been out ... was the verandas on the flats above gutter had blocked and was prob 3ft water they drained off

Now drying everything out

We have drinking water today!!! and the tank is filling for a shower and the sun is trying to come out so a better day!!!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

LINDYLOO52 said:


> thanks everyone
> 
> someone has just been out ... was the verandas on the flats above gutter had blocked and was prob 3ft water they drained off
> 
> ...


good to here its looking up for you Linda.

Just one thing. Do you have a water cooler?
Its a good idea to have one as the water in the big containers which you use on the coolers is so cheap so even if you have water cuts you will at least always have drinking water.
Its also a good idea to get some cheap buckets, use them to catch shower water and then if you have cuts you can use the buckets to 'flush' your loos with.


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

Veronica said:


> wow this is great.
> Our swimming pool has been close to overflowing several times. Hubby has to keep going out and dumping water. This water goes into drains which soak away into the underground water table
> At this rate my pool alone could save us all from dying of thirst next year


Hiya Veronica, Not so much rain here but snow and plenty of it. Just been digging my car into the drive having returned home from work. Apparently we're in for another foot tonight Brrrrr! Oh for sunny climes. Chris


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Chris & Andrea said:


> Hiya Veronica, Not so much rain here but snow and plenty of it. Just been digging my car into the drive having returned home from work. Apparently we're in for another foot tonight Brrrrr! Oh for sunny climes. Chris



Keep your chin up Chris I am sure its just a matter of time before you are living over here.
We went for a drive yesterday and the ford over the normally dry river bed between Choletria and Nata was a raging torrent and totally impassable.
All that lovely water was heading for the Asprokromenos dam. 
Mind you we still need a lot more of the same if we are to avoid even worse water shortages this year than last year.

Veronica


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Today is a nice sunny start in paphos .So glad i am missing the uk snow(ifwe want it can go for the day &come back to the sun)Iknow we need the rain , wish it would do it at night lol
chris thing will be warming up for your trip here,take care in the snow.
Tricia


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

yummymummy150 said:


> Today is a nice sunny start in paphos .So glad i am missing the uk snow(ifwe want it can go for the day &come back to the sun)Iknow we need the rain , wish it would do it at night lol
> chris thing will be warming up for your trip here,take care in the snow.
> Tricia


Yep its lovely and sunny here and in a couple of hours we are going to be up in the mountains where there is thick snow. A bit of fun in the snow, lunch in Troodos for my birthday and then back down to the sunshine
Perfect.


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Happy birthday Veronica, Sounds like you are going to have a fab day Enjoy it.
Tricia


----------



## LINDYLOO52 (Aug 22, 2008)

yummymummy150 said:


> Happy birthday Veronica, Sounds like you are going to have a fab day Enjoy it.
> Tricia



And a very happy birthday from me also have a super day Veronica


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks Tricia and Linda,
I expected it to be cold up there but it was sunny and very pleasant, but lots and lots of snow. I have certainly known it much colder up there at times.
We also tried out a few routes we hadnt done before and found some breathtaking views including a waterfall that was a raging torrent with a lovely picnic site near it.
All in all it was a lovely day


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Glad you had a good day ,we were up xmas day lots of snow&sunny,
car is getting work done next week then we will go up hope it stays till then.
It was a brill day here almost hot lol.
Tricia


----------



## grumpy (Nov 10, 2007)

Happy birthday Veronica

The good news about the rain and Asprokrematas dam is that this one has recieved the largest fill of any in Cyprus after the recent rains, so hopefully (clutching wood, and banging hollow head) Paphos may be less badly hit next year for drought conditions.

However I for one wouldnt complain if these conditions continued for another 2-3 months.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

grumpy said:


> Happy birthday Veronica
> 
> The good news about the rain and Asprokrematas dam is that this one has recieved the largest fill of any in Cyprus after the recent rains, so hopefully (clutching wood, and banging hollow head) Paphos may be less badly hit next year for drought conditions.
> 
> However I for one wouldnt complain if these conditions continued for another 2-3 months.


There was quite a lot of water running down the hillsides today in little waterfalls all over the place. Lets hope a good portion of that also heads for the dam


----------



## grumpy (Nov 10, 2007)

> There was quite a lot of water running down the hillsides today in little waterfalls all over the place


Now now Veronica, I do believe there are bathrooms at some of the picnic areas, please use them.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

grumpy said:


> Now now Veronica, I do believe there are bathrooms at some of the picnic areas, please use them.


You mean those green bushy things with prickles on?


----------



## grumpy (Nov 10, 2007)

And had it not been for the copious amounts of rain the prickles would be just prickles, but this is Cyprus, weve had rain and now weve got PRICKLES.

Good night, I better go before were both banned..


----------

